# To all at Swift



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi to everyone at Swift, I would just like to say thank you to all of you for your help etc in the three years that we have owned our Bolero. I cannot praise you enough.

We were at a motorhome dealers a few days ago, with no intention of changing our Bolero..............and saw a BURSTNER SOLANO T 728 G 2009 which I fell in love with, the model layout was just perfect for us, so we decided to go ahead and buy it.

I have loved having my Bolero and will be very sad to see it go, as it has been such a faithful friend to us, and will always be my first love so to speak.

I would def recommend Swift to anyone and when and if we change again, will always look at the models you have available at that point.

I will miss the one to one on here, with the manufacturer and hope that the Burstner will live up to expectations.

In the meantime many thanks again to all of you, you have been wonderful and if anyone is looking for a reliable used Bolero FB, I can recommend the one we have just traded in.

Nette


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Camper UK, Nette?

Come on now, we know it's only so that you and Sue can be an almost matching pair, isn't it? :wink: 

Looks a lovely van  

Gerald


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks Gerald LOL..............yes it is the same colour as Sue's :wink: we really didn't intend changing this time last week.

We were away and I went down with flu, so we came home early and I happened to look on the internet (as you do LOL) Phil rang up and we popped over last Friday afternoon and that was it.

We can't wait to get it..............I feel really unfaithful to my Bolero and Swift though.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Nette,
Thank you for your kind words, we will miss you! 
I do wish you all the happiness in you new van, 
Best Wishes,
Andy


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Aw thanks Andy. I will still pop into the Swift forum and like I say I would def consider buying a Swift in the future.

We got the new one today, and already there are things in the new one that I like and things that I miss from the Bolero, the carousel for instance in the Bolero kitchen was fantastic.

One thing that I think will be good is a drawer out chopping board, come work surface under the hob to make extra work surface, who knows I might be able to give you some ideas :wink: having had both LOL

Nette


----------

